# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Tập tành chộp ảnh :D

## CKD

Lâu lâu cũng phải lôi máy ảnh ra chụp cho nó nhớ bài. Do buổi tối thiếu đèn nên kết hợp 02 đèn, 1 LED & 1 wolfram.. kết hợp với AW nên ảnh thành bên xanh bên đỏ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Vừa nhận hàng từ Nam CNC đại ca.. về lọ mọ setup máy để chộp vài BÔ úp ảnh lên khoe với các bác.
1 là khoe mấy cái XY siêu nhỏ đã được cho vào bộ sưu tập của *CKD*.
2 là ôn lại mấy cái tốc khẩu v.v... không thì nó lại quên hết

Mấy cái bộ XY nó trong bài viết *Combo XY siêu mini......... này*

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Lật tới, lật lui..


Mấy bác có thấy trên cái panme.. nó có chữ NSK không ạ? :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

anhcos

----------


## CBNN

lung linh quá !

----------


## CKD

Tải ảnh nhiều sợ bị kêu là Xì Pam.. nên tiết kiệm, tải lên từng tí từng tí cho nó hồi hộp, chờ đợi...  :Big Grin: 

Cơ cấu hiệu chỉnh XY cực kỳ mịn & chính xác. Em đã lắc các kiểu mà không thấy rơ các bác ạ. Cái lỗ tròn ở giữa có ren lắp lens, chắc nó dùng để chỉnh cho đúng vào vòng chữ thập (giống kính ngắm).


Kích thước sp thì các bác cứ so sánh với cái thẻ SD nhé  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

chú làm như vậy anh Tuấn vào kiện à ... bữa trước anh Tuấn đã cằn nhằn là chú "cướp giữa đường về " rồi đó. Sao lung linh vậy ta, hôm qua mới đưa nó có đẹp vậy đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác CKD chộp ảnh đẹp quá, đẹp quá đi mất. Dưng mà mẫu của bác .... chân hơi ngắn ạ.

Ít ra là dàn hoa hậu ló phải dư lày chớ :




Mà bác biết hông. Mấy cái bộ của em mà lắp cho con này thì .... ui thui ...





À mà bác có nhìn thấy các cái tay vặn pan me của iem hông ? Em đang bí cái panme để rà lại băng cho em máy phay này :





Bi chừ có mấy cái này, em chế bộ panme để rà lại băng trượt cho hết dơ roài lắp mấy con sì tép vào là xong con máy phay CNC  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Hay là em đi rà lại mớ trượt mang cá này nhỉ ?, bột rà em có, lại có cả panme roài thì rà lại mấy hồi  :Smile: 





Rà xong mà làm con C phờ rem không biết có cứng vững quá không bác nhỉ ? Liệu lão Nam CNC lão ý có ghen tị với em hông hở bác ? Lão ý hình như chưa có con cnc nào chạy rãnh mang cá bác nhỉ ? Bác an ủi lão ý hộ em, bác nhé  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

có khoe đâu mà anh biết em không có con chạy rãnh mang cá , em khoe là anh khóc thét nhé. Mini thôi , định nâng cấp trục Z là ray con lăn ( đang xài ray bi tròn )

----------


## CKD

Hé hé.. em không thì nhiều mà 1 size bác. Em thích to to, nhỏ nhỏ, lúc nào cần to thì to, lúc nào cần nhỏ có nhỏ. Phải thay đổi qua lại vậy nó mới đở chán bác ạ. Bác cứ chọn theo dõi Chủ đề bằng cách lick vào đây. Em đảm bảo với bác là bác không bỏ sót cái ảnh nào của em.. về chủ đề XY mini này.
Trong chủ đề này em chỉ tập trung tập chộp mấy bộ này thôi. Bác cứ chờ.. sẽ còn những chủ đề khác.. cho nội dung khác ạ.

Em chắc là.. xem xong bác cũng khóc thét vì ganh tị với em ấy chứ keke  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue: .

Nạp thêm cái ảnh. Bắt chước cụ NS.. nói gì cũng phải có bằng chứng.. Quan trọng là em trung ra nhanh hay chậm thôi ạ.


À quên. Bổ xung chút kích thước hành trình cho các bác dễ hình dung.
- Bộ đầu tiên.. chỉ có 1 trục, hành trình theo panme là 13mm, chỉnh được theo du xích 1/100.
- Bộ thứ hai.. có 2 trục XY vuông góc, hành trình được 8mm, không có du xích.
- Bộ thứ ba... có 2 trục XY vuông góc, hành trình theo panme là 13mm, chỉnh được theo du xích 1/100.
Tất cả đều là trượt bi, có chỉnh được độ rơ  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nhộ thật bác Tuấn ơi, sao mà càng về sao đồ nó càng to ra và nét hơn. Hình như nó tự phát triển & biến hình vậy đó bác.
Mấy cái trường toàn chơi XY vuông góc không.. cái này bàn xoay, kết hợp với nghiên chia độ nè.
Theo du xích đi kèm.. thì chính xác là 5/10 phút thì phải.



Bác Tuấn nhìn mấy em này.. bác có thấy "ham muốn" không?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhộ thật bác Tuấn ơi, sao mà càng về sao đồ nó càng to ra và nét hơn. Hình như nó tự phát triển & biến hình vậy đó bác.
> Mấy cái trường toàn chơi XY vuông góc không.. cái này bàn xoay, kết hợp với nghiên chia độ nè.
> Theo du xích đi kèm.. thì chính xác là 5/10 phút thì phải.
> 
> 
> 
> Bác Tuấn nhìn mấy em này.. bác có thấy "ham muốn" không?


Ghiền bộ ni quá - hồi trước bác Nam thanh lý không lượm kịp  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Tình hình là bổ xung thêm một bộ XY trượt mang cá, hành trình cũng rất khiêm tốn, khoảng 10-13mm, vit me với ren rất ư là mịn.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, cụ CKD bắt đầu làm em khó chịu roài đới  :Smile: 
À mà em có cái máy bào mini bé bằng quyển vở học sinh nhá. Tháo mất cái ê tô ra nghịch việc khác roài, cuối tuần về chộp ảnh khoe chơi  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Hì, cụ CKD bắt đầu làm em khó chịu roài đới 
> À mà em có cái máy bào mini bé bằng quyển vở học sinh nhá. Tháo mất cái ê tô ra nghịch việc khác roài, cuối tuần về chộp ảnh khoe chơi


Cái chặn cửa hả anh?

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái chặn cửa hả anh?


Yes Sir, cho lão CKD thèm tí chơi he he  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Con đó đẹp kinh hồn. Hôm nào về đi săn đi anh.

----------


## Tuấn

> Con đó đẹp kinh hồn. Hôm nào về đi săn đi anh.


Tối thứ 6 em về, chủ nhật em với sếp đi lượn lờ nhá, nhưng mà up lên nhỡ lão CKD ý lão vác hết trượt mini ra gạ đổi thì làm sao từ chối được sếp nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Tối thứ 6 em về, chủ nhật em với sếp đi lượn lờ nhá, nhưng mà up lên nhỡ lão CKD ý lão vác hết trượt mini ra gạ đổi thì làm sao từ chối được sếp nhỉ


Mục đích của mình là làm bác ý ngứa con mắt bên pải, đỏ con mắt bên trái mà.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Con máy ảnh của em, em mới cho sun lai vào rửa ống kính rồi. Bác Tuấn để em thử tài chụp cái bộ bào đó cho.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

> Hì, cụ CKD bắt đầu làm em khó chịu roài đới


Ồ sao thế bác.. em vô tình chọt lét bác à.
Em cũng chẵng rỏ cái mớ trên em dùng vào việc gì cho đúng công dụng. Chỉ thấy đẹp đẹp nên sưu tầm thôi.
Thông thường thì công dụng nó thế này đây ạ.





> Mục đích của mình là làm bác ý ngứa con mắt bên pải, đỏ con mắt bên trái mà.


Em toàn ôm máy chộp giờ này.. nên hay mở con mắt bên phải.. nhắm con mắt bên trái lắm ợ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Còn cái này thì không biết bác Tuấn thấy thế nào nhỉ.. em xì tép quá bé, còn có cả hộp số luôn cơ chứ.. muốn nhanh chậm, mạnh yếu gì thì cứ vô xì tư.

----------


## Tuấn

Ờ ờ... con vexta này bác thiếu drive đúng không ? đưa đây em, rồi từ từ em kiếm drive em kiểm tra xem nó còn chạy không giúp bác nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Con máy ảnh của em, em mới cho sun lai vào rửa ống kính rồi. Bác Tuấn để em thử tài chụp cái bộ bào đó cho.


Hay đấy, cuối tuần cụ vác máy đi nhá, em làm công tác ánh sáng hậu trường cho cụ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

> Ờ ờ... con vexta này bác thiếu drive đúng không ? đưa đây em, rồi từ từ em kiếm drive em kiểm tra xem nó còn chạy không giúp bác nhé


Không cần phải kiếm chi cho nhọc công bác ạ... em có mấy con thế này, hôm nào có time, phải cho 2 em nó giao thông thử xem sao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Thông số của nó thì thế này.
*Download File*

----------


## diy1102

Em góp vui cái ạ:



Mỗi tội của em nó có một chiều không phải XY như của các cụ, nhưng song mã.

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa ngon đâu , em mới về 1 mớ chỉ bằng 1/2 cái hộp quẹt zippo.hehehehe ai muốn mau đăng kí, số lượng có hạn chỉ 20 cái thôi hahahaha

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> chưa ngon đâu , em mới về 1 mớ chỉ bằng 1/2 cái hộp quẹt zippo.hehehehe ai muốn mau đăng kí, số lượng có hạn chỉ 20 cái thôi hahahaha


Cho em đăng ký cả bác nhá  :Smile:  lão CKD đơt này chắc ghen tị với em lém đây  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Cho em đăng ký cả bác nhá  lão CKD đơt này chắc ghen tị với em lém đây


Bác cứ quên một điều.. nước xa không cứu được lửa gần  :Big Grin:  bác ạ.
Em là em chưa show lên thôi.. chứ kiểu gì mà nó không qua tay em trước bác hé hé  :Big Grin: .
Bác kiếm cái gì phong phú xí.. khoe lên cho em nóng người nào. Mấy nay thấy có mình em show.. em chán rồi ạ. À mà tại em không muốn khoe số lượng vì sợ anh em quá sốc thôi.. nên mỗi món em đại diện 1 cái cho có ý mà  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenamhai

Này thì step và hộp số



Này thì panme mini

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Này thì step và hộp số
> 
> 
> 
> Này thì panme mini


Bác đặt cái thước hay bao thuốc gì vào cho em ngắm cái kích thước với  :Smile: 




> Bác cứ quên một điều.. nước xa không cứu được lửa gần  bác ạ.
> Em là em chưa show lên thôi.. chứ kiểu gì mà nó không qua tay em trước bác hé hé .
> Bác kiếm cái gì phong phú xí.. khoe lên cho em nóng người nào. Mấy nay thấy có mình em show.. em chán rồi ạ. À mà tại em không muốn khoe số lượng vì sợ anh em quá sốc thôi.. nên mỗi món em đại diện 1 cái cho có ý mà


Em biết cụ nào cướp của em 5 cái bộ trượt mini rồi nhá  :Frown:  đầu năm mềnh vào Sì gòn, mềnh chôm lại hờ hờ hờ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Em biết cụ nào cướp của em 5 cái bộ trượt mini rồi nhá  đầu năm mềnh vào Sì gòn, mềnh chôm lại hờ hờ hờ


Ai mà xấu thế bác...? Em cũng thường hay bị thế....

À, mà nói nhỏ với anh Tuấn, em có ông anh, đáng iu lắm.. em có dặn là cón món gì độc độc thì alo em trước khi alo cho người khác, có món gì hay hay thì dành cho em 1 cái để sưu tầm rồi hãy cho tặng buôn bán cho ai khác. Nên phần lớn thì cái gì em cũng cố có 1 cái cho có sưu tầm ấy mà. Sưu tầm mà số lượng lớn quá.. nó mất hết giá trị anh ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ đây , trình chụp hình của em chỉ thế toàn dìm hàng.... mấy thứ mà anh Tuấn đang giận vì bị trấn lột 5 em đây.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Thử máy phát, vẫn dùng ống kính vặn tay chưa sửa. Chỉ có body là mới. Mẫu chân dài là cái đồng hô so mới mua hàng mới:

----------


## solero

Ống Kit dưng mà kệ em cứ post:

----------


## Tuấn

Gạt tàn thuốc lá he he  :Smile:

----------

lehoongf, mig21

----------


## itanium7000

> Gạt tàn thuốc lá he he


Gạt tàn gì mà em tưởng cái điếu cày kiêm ống xả  :Smile: )

----------


## mig21

gạt này chắc phải 5 gói mới đầy được bác Tuấn nhỉ hihi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Hộp số long lanh.. em cũng có  :Big Grin: 









Em định lắp cái bộ siêu mini lên thế này, để có thể vừa xoay xoay, vừa chỉnh chỉnh. Không biết em phối ghép thế này có xứng đôi không bác Tuấn nhỉ :Confused: ?

----------


## Tuấn

Em ké bác chủ tí, khoe bộ Festo đầu tiên bác im_atntc để lại cho em ạ.
Ứng dụng của nó là làm cái tay máy hàn ống, cái ống này của em hơi lớn tí, đường kính dao động từ 1-6m nên hành trình em festo này là vừa phải ạ.
Đích cuối của em là làm cho nó chạy tự động hoàn toàn, còn bi chừ em mới dừng lại ở mức chạy bằng cơ, phần điều khiển động cơ em từ từ em lắp tiếp ạ.

Phần cơ nó thế này:



Phần chỉnh mỏ hàn quay theo chiều trục Z và X em có 2 cái khớp tròn




Trong cái khớp ấy nó có cái khoá trượt khá chắc, vặn con ốc là nó kẹp chết cứng ạ, cái này em cắt ra từ bộ kẹp vật liệu của cái máy bào mini chạy tay





Mỏ hàn tạm thời có bánh xe tì giữ khoảng cách cố định với vật liệu, sau này pro hơn thì em chỉnh bằng THC cho nó máu  :Smile: 




Tạm thời em chưa lắp nó vào bộ trượt lên xuống, tuần tới em đi kiếm cơm về em nghịch tiếp he he he he  :Smile: 

Các phần tự chế em táng bằng inox cho nó sẵn, gia công bằng tay thôi ạ. Cũng hơi cực cho mấy cái của này. Chắc rồi em cũng phải bắt chước các sư huynh chế con máy phay CNC cho nó đỡ ngại he he  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

xoay tay chi mệt anh, em có hộp số mini đây chơi thêm cái động cơ bước , độ rơ cực nhỏ , có mặt bích dễ phối ghép heheheh , mau điện cho em để biết thêm chi tiết. tương lai tự động hàn và chỉnh là chuyện nhỏ rồi, mau là người tiên phong đi anh.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> xoay tay chi mệt anh, em có hộp số mini đây chơi thêm cái động cơ bước , độ rơ cực nhỏ , có mặt bích dễ phối ghép heheheh , mau điện cho em để biết thêm chi tiết. tương lai tự động hàn và chỉnh là chuyện nhỏ rồi, mau là người tiên phong đi anh.


c

Thanks bác, bi chừ em mới online he he  :Smile: 

Bác gửi em xem ké hộp số với mô tơ tí  :Smile:  Cửn thựn không lão CKD lão ý cướp mất của em  :Smile: 

Bác nhìn cái bánh xe tì em làm bằng dao cắt kính ấy, nó có một bộ trượt tự chế hành trình 5mm  :Smile:  Cái này em làm từ trước, bi chừ có bộ mini bác gửi là ngon hơn roài  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

có ít hình ảnh góp vui với anh em,  siêu tập trên mạng đấy ah.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## conga

Hàng của bác Luyến có phải đc gọi là nhỏ nhất không? Chụp ấn tượng quá.

----------


## Tuấn

Em mà có mấy con này thì lão CKD chỉ có khóc với em  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Bác mà có thì cũng ứ biết cách chạy hé hé. Kiểu gì không giao lại cho em  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luyến

bác tuấn đặt hàng em đi em có mấy con bé bé đó. em nhớ là nhà còn mấy cái ổ CD máy tính cũ có cả visme size 3mm nữa cơ.

----------


## Tuấn

> bác tuấn đặt hàng em đi em có mấy con bé bé đó. em nhớ là nhà còn mấy cái ổ CD máy tính cũ có cả visme size 3mm nữa cơ.


Há há há há  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  bác để lại cho em đi, lão kia đợt này chỉ có ngồi mà khóc thui, nước xa với lửa gần nữa đê  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhxco

Em cũng có nhưng mà to hơn nhiều lần, hi`hi`, không rõ bác T cần gì mà nhỏ thế, nếu e k nhâm mấy con nhỏ nhỏ như thế e đã thấy trong máy ảnh compact bác ạ.

----------

Luyến, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em cũng có nhưng mà to hơn nhiều lần, hi`hi`, không rõ bác T cần gì mà nhỏ thế, nếu e k nhâm mấy con nhỏ nhỏ như thế e đã thấy trong máy ảnh compact bác ạ.


Dạ em cay lão CKD nên kiếm đồ mà lão ý không có thôi bác ạ. Lão này có đúng mấy thứ em cần, gạ xin thì lão ý không cho, gạ bán thì lão ý cũng không bán, lại còn bày đặt mang ra chụp  ảnh, lần nào cũng để cái thẻ nhớ bên cạnh. Đầu năm tới em có mấy công hàng vào Sì gòn, lúc ra em qua nhà lão em cướp sạch cho lão ý ngồi đấy mà khóc  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Em cũng có khảong hơn chục con này. Đã diy để chạy đc bằng driver của ổ CD luôn (lúc mới đc ngâm cứu cnc học theo mấy bác tây ở trên mạng).

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> Em cũng có khảong hơn chục con này. Đã diy để chạy đc bằng driver của ổ CD luôn (lúc mới đc ngâm cứu cnc học theo mấy bác tây ở trên mạng).


Driver e thấy nó dùng board trên ổ mềm PC, nó có sẵn step/dir.

----------


## anhcos

Step trong máy ảnh mới nhỏ, trong ổ đĩa vẫn còn to lắm.

----------


## CKD

@Tuấn
Hehe. Em lúc nào cũng đợi bác... gì chứ em là em quý bác lắm lắm luôn. Bác có thu gom được món gì hay thì show lên bác nhé, e sẽ cố chạy theo bác  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

thấy hot quá mai em đập cái máy ảnh ra bán con motor cho các bác nhé  :Wink:

----------


## diy1102

Mai em đi chợ đồ cũ mua mấy cái máy ảnh về tháo ra coi vậy.

----------


## anhxco

> Mai em đi chợ đồ cũ mua mấy cái máy ảnh về tháo ra coi vậy.


Em có đây bác!

----------

diy1102

----------


## Lenamhai

Step máy ảnh thì ckd đang có 2 cái trong len 24-85 đó, anh còn 3-4 cái lens, có 1 cái siêu nhỏ trong lens video cam chỉ bằng đầu đũa à

----------


## CKD

24-85 làm gì có motor anh. Nó focus bằng motor trên body mà.

----------


## itanium7000

Lens mới nhất của em, không phát ra tiếng động nào tuy nhiên chưa có hình motor của nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Coi chừng dòng USM nó chạy bằng sẹc vô đó. Focus siêu nhanh mà êm ru á!

----------


## CKD

Mấy con USM thì cách chạy cũng giống giống sì tép thôi. Có cái thay cho mấy cái coil thì nó là miếng gốm áp điện.

----------


## itanium7000

Cái đó là 40mm f2.8 không phải USM mà là STM. USM sử dụng motor ultra sonic mỏng lét và to kín cả đường kính lens. Em đã tháo cái len USM 24-70mm để vệ sinh và thấy motor kiểu USM rất pro và khi MF cũng sướng tay hơn.

Cái lens trên của em là STM, sử dụng step motor nhưng có vẻ êm hơn USM khi hoạt động focus liên tục như servo focus, focus gần như ngay lập tức và nhanh hơn USM. Tức là nó phát huy hết công năng khi quay video hơn loại USM. Step motor trong cái 50mm f1.8 thì em đã tháo ra và thấy, cũng bé bình thường không bé lắm. Còn cái trên thì chưa tháo ra chưa thấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> @Tuấn
> Hehe. Em lúc nào cũng đợi bác... gì chứ em là em quý bác lắm lắm luôn. Bác có thu gom được món gì hay thì show lên bác nhé, e sẽ cố chạy theo bác



Bực mình cái lão CKD này thật, em nói thật với lão là em chả quý mến gì lão cả đâu nhá  :Smile:  lão mà muốn cải thiện tình hình thì lão gửi cho em cái bàn xoay mini của lão đi, có khả năng là em sẽ xem xét lại.

Up cái máng đi dây điện của em xem lão có cái nào đủ hâm giống em hông  :Smile: 


Để đi mấy cái dây điện dư lày :




Em làm cái máng điện dư lày :





Một đầu em có cái cột dư lày :







bên trong có cả thang để em leo lên bắt tổ chim dư lày :





Lão hâm theo em đi nào  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gautrucxinh

Chụp đẹp quá ạ long la long lanh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Tối hôm qua em gạ gẫm bà xã :

- Cái di động của anh nó sắp tèo rồi, đầu năm kiếm ít xiền lì xì tậu con sì mát phôn cho nó xịn em nhá.
- Ừ, mua cái ngon ngon vào, 2-3 triệu gì đấy
- OK, đầu năm mình sang nhà ông bà ngoại chúc tết, thế nào cũng được bao lì xì he he he.

Ông tướng nhà em nghe thấy, sáng này mon men ra bảo bố :

- Con còn 3 nghìn, con lì xì cho bố nhé ?
- Ui cám ơn con trai, để qua giao thừa mới lì xì chứ  :Smile: 

Ông tướng con nhà em để dành từ đầu năm được 36 nghìn đồng, hôm trước sinh nhật mẹ nó đi mua cành hoa bằng đất về tặng mẹ hết 3 chục rồi, không biết nó tính toán lì xì các thành viên trong nhà với mấy nghìn còn lại dư lào đây  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Bì chừ hắn đã học lớp 2, ảnh hồi bé đây ạ, xinh trai giống bố  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Luyến, Mr.L, ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

đẹp trai hơn bố bội phần ấy chứ , bố tóc tai chả có nhìn ...gian gian hehe  :Cool:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

tháng 7 cô hồn. đuổi ruồi hoài chẳng có ma nào ngó nghiêng đến CNC thôi thì em đam mê món khác cho đỡ buồn vậy.
chạy ra vườn tập chụp vài kiều cho đỡ chán .

----------

kametoco

----------


## itanium7000

Up nhân dịp năm mới, chụp bởi Sony A6000 + lens E-mount 50mm f/1.8.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Khoe con step driver TorDrivE-2000. Chụp bằng Samsung A7

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Xạo gúm, bộ Nikon với đám ống kính này gần trăm triệu ko ta?

----------


## Ga con

Cả cái mớ trong hình bác CKD bằng hơn nửa cái dài dài đang gắn trên con 5D III trong hình của bác Itanium thôi cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

ai có ảnh nóng khoe đi nào , đang rét sun hết cả xoăn   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Cả cái mớ trong hình bác CKD bằng hơn nửa cái dài dài đang gắn trên con 5D III trong hình của bác Itanium thôi cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


Đại da Itanium có khác...  :Big Grin: 

Lâu quá ko chơi mấy cái thứ tốn xiền này nên ko cập nhật tình hình. Hồi chưa có digital thì thích nhất là Nikon Fxxx vì ảnh đẹp, trong trẻo. Rồi tốn một đống tiền cho con EOS đời đầu + bộ len, giờ cho vô tủ chống ẩm để thờ; mang DTDD đi chụp ảnh  :Big Grin:

----------


## MINHAT

> Khoe con step driver TorDrivE-2000. Chụp bằng Samsung A7


Lens bên tay phải nhiêu vậy a ? 
Mới mua cái d3200 có gắn được ko a ?

----------


## CKD

Đống đó gồm TorDrivE-2000 + D90 + 35AF-S + 85AF-D+ 18-200AF-S VR.
Mấy con AF-S đều tương thích hoàn toàn với D3200, AF-D thì không AF được. 18-200 giờ chắc 4tr

----------


## CKD

> Lens bên tay phải nhiêu vậy a ? 
> Mới mua cái d3200 có gắn được ko a ?


À quên. Nếu không cần bắn xa thì chơi kit18-55 theo mình là ngon nhất trong tầm tiền. Khoảng 1.5tr nhưng chất lượng rất khá. Hoặc kit18-105 khoảng 3-4tr cũng ok. Chất kém hơn con kia tí xíu thôi. Đừng chơi 18-200 vì nó kém hơn cả 2 con trên. Hồi đó mua vì định chim cò tí chút nên chọn tele + vr và giá rẻ. Nhìn súng to chị em khoái hehe.

----------


## MINHAT

> À quên. Nếu không cần bắn xa thì chơi kit18-55 theo mình là ngon nhất trong tầm tiền. Khoảng 1.5tr nhưng chất lượng rất khá. Hoặc kit18-105 khoảng 3-4tr cũng ok. Chất kém hơn con kia tí xíu thôi. Đừng chơi 18-200 vì nó kém hơn cả 2 con trên. Hồi đó mua vì định chim cò tí chút nên chọn tele + vr và giá rẻ. Nhìn súng to chị em khoái hehe.


Tại e thấy thích tele phóng được xa nhưng ko biết chất lượng thế nào. Vì cũng mới chơi nên ko rành .
Em đang xài kit theo máy 18 55 chụp cũng tạm được, hôm qua thử gắn cái 18 - 105 của thằng bạn chụp thấy đẹp hơn nhiều nên cũng ham hố.

----------


## CKD

> ai có ảnh nóng khoe đi nào , đang rét sun hết cả xoăn


Lục trong kho được cái ảnh rất nóng, bỏng cả tay. Vừa chụp khi tết. Bác nào rét bơi lại gần là hết rét ngay.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu thử công lực cái lens. Bức này bấm 2 phát, auto focus, có VR, lấy nét trung tâm, xe chạy khoảng 20kmh. Phát đầu out rồi.


Lens AF-S 18-200 VR vs D90
Fl 200
F 5.6
S 1/320
ISO 200

----------


## itanium7000

Em cũng có ảnh nóng đây, hehe.



Camera: 5D mk3
ISO: 6400
F-stop: f/2.8
FL: 64mm
Exp time: 1/60s
Lens: Canon 24-70 f/2.8

----------


## nhatson

TorDrivE-2000 hôm nào em mượn con này coi có gì hay ho ko

----------


## nhatson



----------


## itanium7000

> 


Hình đẹp, đầy màu sắc!

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson

một chút mùa xuân

----------


## biết tuốt

> 


tay ải tay ai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ui chùi chã nhẽ bác nhatson có bàn tay búp măng đẹp như thiếu nữ vậy sao hehe

----------


## nhatson

@ biết tuốt
tay mấy đứa teen học chung với em í mà, thi môn vi sinh, tuyệt chiêu của bọn nó í
thấy ngộ ngộ nên chụp sưu tầm ah

----------


## Nam CNC

chụp được tay thì chụp nguyên 1 em luôn đi , bộ thích cái mác "Trai tân tự kỉ" hả ?

----------


## Gamo

Phải công nhận tay NS xinh thật  :Cool:

----------


## cty686

Em góp tý.

----------


## itanium7000

> Em góp tý.


Chụp điện thoại hả bác? Đây hình như là Thác dải yếm, Mộc Châu?

----------


## cty686

Vâng. Chụp bằng điện thoại tại Thác dải yếm Mộc Châu.

----------


## biết tuốt

em thấy bảo là : Gái Mông Trắng lắm  :Embarrassment:

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này e chụp cũng lâu phết rồi,

----------


## nhatson

động cơ phản lực rr cho 787 dreamline

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

eh Nhat son , đang ở Singapore tham gia triển lãm hội chợ hàng không à ?

----------


## laodaigia02

nhìn đồ sộ thế, cái đó tên chuẩn của nó là gì vậy a

----------


## Ga con

Ngày xưa em cũng khoái các thể loại chim cò này lắm



Air sô 2010 :Stick Out Tongue: .
Đầu tiên còn đi lòng vòng, lục cái này cái kia


Động cơ RR


Thanks.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Ra ngoài trời, hí hửng lắm
Trực thăng Apache, top 3 attack chopper


Lực sỹ C130 Hercule


Lát hồi ai cũng mờ mắt, như ông síp em
Hồi đầu

Lát sau ra vầy


Hoặc tham khảo F35 Lighning II từ...dưới bụng  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Trên trời trực thăng, phản lực gầm rú biểu diễn. Đoàn của e nhòm lên ròi ... chửi, vì có thấy cái quái gì đâu  :Cool: . Toàn biểu diễn lúc 12h trưa.

Ngày đó e mượn được con Sony F828, chụp quá trời. Về bấm nhầm nút format, hức hức, cứu được có 1/3 ảnh.

Thanks.

----------

kametoco, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

trực thăng Bell, lúc em vào đang mở cửa cho tiếp cận

----------


## nhatson

máy bay cũ xì thì cho tới gần








mới cho tới gần nhưng mà là mô hình thôi, ko phải máy bay thật










máy bay thật thì ko cho tới gần leo lên khoang lái



máy bay vận tải airbus A400M

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

mô hình động cơ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

có nhiều thứ ngộ ngộ




cửa càng hạ cánh máy bay bombraider

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> mô hình động cơ


Xem mấy thứ này rồi thì gái cô nào cũng xấu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Mấy cái động cơ phản lực hơi bị ghê gớm đó anh , em nhớ mang máng đọc bài báo nào đó đến bây giờ China vẫn chưa sản xuất được cái động cơ phản lực nào cho mấy chiếc máy bay quân sự của mình , toàn mua mấy cái động cơ đời cũ của Ukraine , do đó ồn ào , khói đen xì , bởi vậy phát hiện máy bay TQ khỏi cần ra đa , dùng lỗ tai với mắt thường cũng được hehehe.

http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/the-gio...350508-p2.html

http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/the-gio...m-3350508.html

----------


## CKD

Làm thì được thôi. Chỉ là để đạt tới chỉ số an toàn cho người sử dụng thì luyện kim china với chưa tới. Mà tới mức này thì mua cũng chả ai bán vì nó còn là bí mật công nghệ. Thằng nào nắm giữ cũng giấu như mèo giấu ức.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mấy cái động cơ phản lực hơi bị ghê gớm đó anh , em nhớ mang máng đọc bài báo nào đó đến bây giờ China vẫn chưa sản xuất được cái động cơ phản lực nào cho mấy chiếc máy bay quân sự của mình , toàn mua mấy cái động cơ đời cũ của Ukraine , do đó ồn ào , khói đen xì , bởi vậy phát hiện máy bay TQ khỏi cần ra đa , dùng lỗ tai với mắt thường cũng được hehehe.
> 
> http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/the-gio...350508-p2.html
> 
> http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/the-gio...m-3350508.html


nghe chém gió thôi, hàng trực chiến của nó toàn dùng đồ Nga 100% đóa, từ radar tới động cơ, ở đó mà đùa với nó :v

----------


## biết tuốt

được lấy mấy chục con Apache bảo vệ biên giới phía bắc thì anh tàu đấm ngực mà chết nhễ

----------


## terminaterx300

> được lấy mấy chục con Apache bảo vệ biên giới phía bắc thì anh tàu đấm ngực mà chết nhễ


chơi với thằng có nuke thì nó chỉ cười thoai nhé, nó cũng chẳng thiếu tên lửa để xịt đâu.

Ngoài lề đọc chơi tý cho vui nè 

Nhân có thành viên bảo " nếu đánh VN TQ cần ít nhất 2 quân khu và cũng chỉ bao vây mấy tỉnh biên giới rồi rút thôi.", mới thấy các thành viên nhóm này còn quá mơ hồ về tiềm lực quân sự TQ. Thôi thì mỗ đây lục lại 1 bài nghiêm chỉnh viết mới đây, không lại sản sanh nhiều thanh niên ảo tưởng "Việt Nam vô địch, Tàu Khựa cùi bắp".

Ban đầu khi lập quốc thì CHND Trung Hoa có tổng cộng 13 quân khu, sau đó rút lại còn 11, bao gồm: Thẩm Dương, Bắc Kinh, Lan Châu, Tân Cương, Tế Nam, Nam Kinh, Phúc Châu, Quảng Châu (bao gồm cả đảo Hải Nam), Vũ Hán, Thành Đô và Côn Min. Cuối thập niên 80, con số trên rút ngắn thành 7: Tân Cương sáp nhập với Lan Châu, Côn Minh sáp nhập với Thành Đô, Nam Kinh sáp nhập với Phúc Châu và cuối cùng, Quân khu Vũ Hán giải thể và được sáp nhập vào Quân khu Quảng Châu và Quân khu Tế Nam. Cách phân chia này tồn tại đến tận ngày nay, với 7 đại quân khu, gồm nhiều quân khu trực thuộc.

Dựa vào bản đồ thì có thể thấy, đại quân khu Quảng Châu nằm kề sát biên giới Việt Nam, gần kề đại quân khu Thành Đô nên có thể hổ trợ lẫn nhau. Đại quân khu Quảng Châu có nhiệm vụ phòng thủ Hoa Nam, đặc biệt là ngăn chặn các cuộc tấn công có thể xảy ra, đồng thời có thể tăng viện cho Hồng Kông, Ma Cao. Đây cũng là một trong ba đại quân khu được tăng cường mạnh và những năm đầu thế kỷ 21, bên cạnh Tế Nam và Nam Kinh để TQ kiểm soát ba khu vực trọng yếu là Hoàng hải (Bắc hải), Đông hải và Nam hải.

Đại quân khu Quảng Châu gồm các quân khu Quảng Đông, Quảng Tây, Hồ Bắc, Hồ Nam, Hải Nam. Binh lực chánh quy thường trực 280 ngàn quân (số liệu 2015), chưa kể lực lượng không chánh quy (lực lượng bán võ trang địa phương, võ cảnh, biên phòng, dân binh), bao gồm:

Lục quân: tập đoàn quân 41 và 42, gồm: 1f bbcg nặng, 1f bb cơ động nhẹ, 1f pháo, 1 lữ đổ bộ cơ giới đường không, 2 lữ sơn cước binh, 1 lữ tác chiến điện tử, 2 lữ phòng không, 2 lữ t-tg. Được tăng cường thêm binh lực tại Hong Kong, gồm 3 lữ bộ binh (3 e bộ binh, 1 e BBCG, 1 e pháo, 1 d công binh); một đơn vị trực thăng.

Nhị pháo: 3 lữ

Không quân: 1 quân đoàn không quân tiêm kích (số 7) gồm 3 f tiêm kích (số 2, số 18, số 42); 2 f tiêm kích (số 9, số 35), 1 f vận tải (số 13), 1 f ném bom (1 e ném bom độc lập; 1 e trinh sát; 1 e lên thẳng; 1 quân đoàn đổ bộ đường không (số 15) gồm 3 f . Ngày 7/2/2015 được tăng cường 1 lữ tiêm kích J10. Nếu có biến sẽ được đặc cách tăng viện thêm từ đại quân khu Thành Đô.

Phòng không: 3 lữ pháo phòng không, 4 e pháo phòng không, 4 e tên lửa phòng không, 5 e rađa.

Hải quân: xương sống là hạm đội Nam Hải, đóng căn cử ở Trạm Giang, bao gồm:

- Tàu ngầm: 2 lữ (số 32, 33) 
- Tàu nổi: 1 tàu sân bay, 2 lữ tàu khu trục; 1 lữ hộ vệ tên lửa; 1 lữ tàu tuần tiễu-phóng lôi (1 d phóng lôi, 1 d tuần tiễu-phóng lôi, 1 d tuần tiễu); 1 lữ tàu tuần tiễu (1 d tuần tiễu, 1 d quét mìn, 1 d chống ngầm); 1 lữ tàu tuần tiễu (1 d tuần tiễu, 1 d chống ngầm, 1 d quét mìn); 1 lữ vận tải đổ bộ; 1 d chống ngầm độc lập; 1 d tàu khu trục tên lửa; 9 d tàu tuần tiễu 
- 4 d tên lửa đất đối hải; 3 f bảo vệ bờ biển; 4 d pháo bảo vệ bờ biển; 4 d rađa đối biển.; 2 d pháo phòng không 
- Không quân hải quân: 1 f ném bom; 2 f tiêm kích (số 8, 9); 1 d vận tải; 2 d rađa 
- 2 lữ HQĐB (số 1, 164)

.....................................

Nó mà chịu nam hạ tổng lực thật thì trên bản đồ Trung Hoa sẽ có thêm 1 tỉnh nữa, nên các thanh niên bớt ảo tưởng đi.

----------


## nhatson

> chơi với thằng có nuke thì nó chỉ cười thoai nhé, nó cũng chẳng thiếu tên lửa để xịt đâu.
> 
> Ngoài lề đọc chơi tý cho vui nè 
> 
> Nhân có thành viên bảo " nếu đánh VN TQ cần ít nhất 2 quân khu và cũng chỉ bao vây mấy tỉnh biên giới rồi rút thôi.", mới thấy các thành viên nhóm này còn quá mơ hồ về tiềm lực quân sự TQ. Thôi thì mỗ đây lục lại 1 bài nghiêm chỉnh viết mới đây, không lại sản sanh nhiều thanh niên ảo tưởng "Việt Nam vô địch, Tàu Khựa cùi bắp".
> 
> Ban đầu khi lập quốc thì CHND Trung Hoa có tổng cộng 13 quân khu, sau đó rút lại còn 11, bao gồm: Thẩm Dương, Bắc Kinh, Lan Châu, Tân Cương, Tế Nam, Nam Kinh, Phúc Châu, Quảng Châu (bao gồm cả đảo Hải Nam), Vũ Hán, Thành Đô và Côn Min. Cuối thập niên 80, con số trên rút ngắn thành 7: Tân Cương sáp nhập với Lan Châu, Côn Minh sáp nhập với Thành Đô, Nam Kinh sáp nhập với Phúc Châu và cuối cùng, Quân khu Vũ Hán giải thể và được sáp nhập vào Quân khu Quảng Châu và Quân khu Tế Nam. Cách phân chia này tồn tại đến tận ngày nay, với 7 đại quân khu, gồm nhiều quân khu trực thuộc.
> 
> Dựa vào bản đồ thì có thể thấy, đại quân khu Quảng Châu nằm kề sát biên giới Việt Nam, gần kề đại quân khu Thành Đô nên có thể hổ trợ lẫn nhau. Đại quân khu Quảng Châu có nhiệm vụ phòng thủ Hoa Nam, đặc biệt là ngăn chặn các cuộc tấn công có thể xảy ra, đồng thời có thể tăng viện cho Hồng Kông, Ma Cao. Đây cũng là một trong ba đại quân khu được tăng cường mạnh và những năm đầu thế kỷ 21, bên cạnh Tế Nam và Nam Kinh để TQ kiểm soát ba khu vực trọng yếu là Hoàng hải (Bắc hải), Đông hải và Nam hải.
> ...


chết chắc nhỉ, thế theo chủ ý của cụ là đánh hay hoà?

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái động cơ phản lực hơi bị ghê gớm đó anh , em nhớ mang máng đọc bài báo nào đó đến bây giờ China vẫn chưa sản xuất được cái động cơ phản lực nào cho mấy chiếc máy bay quân sự của mình , toàn mua mấy cái động cơ đời cũ của Ukraine , do đó ồn ào , khói đen xì , bởi vậy phát hiện máy bay TQ khỏi cần ra đa , dùng lỗ tai với mắt thường cũng được hehehe.
> 
> http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/the-gio...350508-p2.html
> 
> http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/the-gio...m-3350508.html


hôm em đi biểu diễn có apache, f các loại, rafael vào T50 cùa korea bay team

mấy chú F diễn trò bay thẳng đứng okies, chu Dassault Rafale thấy ko tốt, T50 biểu diễn okies, tụi này lượn gần nghe rụng rún lắm cụ Nam
sau mấy chú chiến đấu tời chú airbus a350 lên lượn, nhìn đểu lắm ah

----------


## nhatson

cái này hình như là hôm em vào xem, mí chú korea vẽ trái tim với mũi tên bán xuyên qua, với con cá âm dương trên cờ korea nữa , sến như phim tình cảm hàn quốc




kết thúc màn hào hứng là chứ a350 bay thế này  :Frown: 



tác phẩm mấy chú korea

----------


## terminaterx300

> chết chắc nhỉ, thế theo chủ ý của cụ là đánh hay hoà?


ko đánh trước thôi chứ ko có khái niệm hòa nhé  :Wink: 




> hôm em đi biểu diễn có apache, f các loại, rafael vào T50 cùa korea bay team
> 
> mấy chú F diễn trò bay thẳng đứng okies, chu Dassault Rafale thấy ko tốt, T50 biểu diễn okies, tụi này lượn gần nghe rụng rún lắm cụ Nam
> sau mấy chú chiến đấu tời chú airbus a350 lên lượn, nhìn đểu lắm ah


cần gì phải đi đâu ra xa, xuống Biên hòa Su-30 gầm rú thì còn hơn đám này này  :Cool:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> ko đánh trước thôi chứ ko có khái niệm hòa nhé 
> 
> 
> 
> cần gì phải đi đâu ra xa, xuống Biên hòa Su-30 gầm rú thì còn hơn đám này này


like cho cụ cái khoản đầu
cái khoản sau thì ko phải ai cũng vào được cụ thì chác có cách vào, đi show thì có nhiều loại, dám bay show cũng ghê rồi, mấy con mới giấu tiệt chả dám bay  diễn

show chủ yếu kiếm tiền, 1 dịp để học sinh sinh viên tiếp cận, cái nữa là cho trẻ em nó xem

----------


## ducduy9104

> chết chắc nhỉ, thế theo chủ ý của cụ là đánh hay hoà?


Em nghĩ còn 1 option nữa là đầu hàng cụ ạ  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ là học sinh thôi, ko phải sinh viên

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói chơi ai ngờ chú chơi thiệt , qua sing ngắm động cơ phản lực ta ơi .


--- Này chú mập , ngày trước có câu biết địch biết ta trăm trận trăm thắng , còn bây giờ so 2 bên biết địch biết ta thì không thua vậy thôi á . Chưa bao giờ VN phủ nhận Tq nó mạnh , nhưng TQ cũng biết chưa bao giờ VN nó dễ nhai , nhờ thế mới là hàng xóm mấy ngàn năm đó thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nói chơi ai ngờ chú chơi thiệt , qua sing ngắm động cơ phản lực ta ơi .
> 
> 
> --- Này chú mập , ngày trước có câu biết địch biết ta trăm trận trăm thắng , còn bây giờ so 2 bên biết địch biết ta thì không thua vậy thôi á . Chưa bao giờ VN phủ nhận Tq nó mạnh , nhưng TQ cũng biết chưa bao giờ VN nó dễ nhai , nhờ thế mới là hàng xóm mấy ngàn năm đó thôi.


nói chung đủ đồ chơi để đánh 1 trận sạch ko kình ngạch, hàng sẵn sàng trong kho, anh em cũng đang muốn đem ra bắn xem giá trị món hàng đỉnh của đỉnh có đúng như quảng cảo

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác terminaterx300
hehe bác bác tơ mi na đánh kiểu 2 thằng xếp chồng đá trước mặt nhau rồi choảng thì đương nhiên thằng nhiều đá hơn thắng rôi
bác chơi kiểu đó chỉ phù hợp đánh game aoe map hill country  :Wink:  em mà còn chơi có lẽ đã hẹn bác quyết chiến xa trường hehe
cách đây 1000 ngăm lý thường kiệt khi phát hiện quân tống tập kết binh mã lương thảo ở ung châu đã tấn công luôn vào đó phá tan quân tống, cách đây cả ngàn năm mà tình báo đã chuẩn như vậy , thời bây h tập kết 1 đống lại 1 chỗ chỉ tổ làm mồi tấn công trước
lý thường kiệt khi rút quân về nước đã nhật định vùng biên phía bắc núi non hiểm trờ chính là tường rào ngăn cách 2 nước
đại quân mông cổ vó ngựa tunh hoành từ á sang âu nhưng 3 lần thất bại ở vn  có nhiều yếu tố nhưng quan trọng nhất vẫn là địa hình không phù hợp với kị binh
còn bác nghĩ cứ quân đông hơn dàn hàng ngang đánh nhau là thắng thì bác lại càng nhầm to
chăc bác có xem tám quốc ? có nhớ trận Quan Độ tào tháo đại phá 70 vạn quân viên thiệu
chém gió nẫy giờ em trờ lại cái máy bay apache  
loại này chắc đến lúc ae mềnh xuống lỗ chưa chắc vn có được lấy cái cánh quạt  :Wink: 
nhưng nếu có nó hỗ trợ bộ binh vn với địa hình phía bắc thì bố tàu cũng không dám ho he , loại này tham chiến mới bị rơi có 1 cái ở irac  nhưng chắc do trục trặc kỹ thuật

----------


## nhatson

có cái này liên quan trực típ cnc, em nghĩ nó là cái máy để khoan lỗ bắn rivet cho thân máy bay

----------


## nhatson



----------

biết tuốt

----------


## nhatson

càng giữ bom máy bay F các loại

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

chú nhân viên airbus được chú nhân viên SAAB huấn luyện dùng tên lửa vác vai bắn hạ máy bay vận tải C130

----------

biết tuốt, Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nhatson có trèo vào buồng con apache k

----------


## nhatson

> bác nhatson có trèo vào buồng con apache k


xếp hàng lâu, vì lên đó chú pilot có 1 bài thuyết trình nữa , em ko đủ độ lì để xếp hàng leo lên, mà hình như cũng ko chụp khoang lái được

----------


## terminaterx300

> @ bác terminaterx300
> hehe bác bác tơ mi na đánh kiểu 2 thằng xếp chồng đá trước mặt nhau rồi choảng thì đương nhiên thằng nhiều đá hơn thắng rôi
> bác chơi kiểu đó chỉ phù hợp đánh game aoe map hill country  em mà còn chơi có lẽ đã hẹn bác quyết chiến xa trường hehe
> cách đây 1000 ngăm lý thường kiệt khi phát hiện quân tống tập kết binh mã lương thảo ở ung châu đã tấn công luôn vào đó phá tan quân tống, cách đây cả ngàn năm mà tình báo đã chuẩn như vậy , thời bây h tập kết 1 đống lại 1 chỗ chỉ tổ làm mồi tấn công trước
> lý thường kiệt khi rút quân về nước đã nhật định vùng biên phía bắc núi non hiểm trờ chính là tường rào ngăn cách 2 nước
> đại quân mông cổ vó ngựa tunh hoành từ á sang âu nhưng 3 lần thất bại ở vn  có nhiều yếu tố nhưng quan trọng nhất vẫn là địa hình không phù hợp với kị binh
> còn bác nghĩ cứ quân đông hơn dàn hàng ngang đánh nhau là thắng thì bác lại càng nhầm to
> chăc bác có xem tám quốc ? có nhớ trận Quan Độ tào tháo đại phá 70 vạn quân viên thiệu
> chém gió nẫy giờ em trờ lại cái máy bay apache  
> ...


dạ thôi, biểu dương cho vui thôi chứ đụng tới nuke mệt mỏi lém, còn apache thì sắp tới sẽ bỏ cấm vận vũ khí thì thích mua là mua thoai có gì đâu phải nghĩ nhưng mua để làm gì nhỉ, có viễn chinh đâu mà phải cần hàng săn tăng này 

còn yểm trợ bộ binh địa hình đồi núi thì sai lầm lớn nhất, con này thành da đỏ quay nhanh lém, rơi thì irac bị Ak-47 bắn xuyên trục chính hay trục đuôi thì phải rơi, bên Saudi thì bị Manpad của Yemen bắn rơi luôn  :Wink: 

thằng lớn đầu như Mỹ còn chả dám nói gì thằng bé bé như VN  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Ủa.. mà apache tập kích miền núi được hả? Mới biết.
Còn muốn nó đánh & thắng được thì phải có cả ekip đi kèm. Đời không như là mơ, không như nhứng gì truyền thông đang pr đâu.

Còn lạm bàn vê ct thì... nếu có nổ ra, thằng nào cũng bị thương hết. Chỉ có thằng bán vũ khí là ngồi run đùi hưởng lợi thôi.

----------


## itanium7000

AH-64 tập kích được miền núi chứ bác, nó hoạt động mọi địa hình, mọi thời tiết mà. Nhưng vai trò chính của nó là yểm trợ bộ binh cơ giới nhằm dọn đường cho các binh chủng tiến công mặt đất là chính. VN có Mi-24 cũng có thể tạm coi là tương tự vai trò.

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe đang nói phét mà bác CKD ai đánh thuế đâu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
chả ai muốn chiến tranh cả nhưng đừng chủ quan , tất  nhiên lo cũng chả đến lượt ae mình , nói phét cho vui thôi , sách có câu nước lâm nguy đại trượng phu phải nhậu :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

xe tăng đi vào những đường mòn hiểm trở mà k có bộ binh đi kèm thì làm mồi cho du kích  nhưng không có không được , nên ct với tàu ngày xưa có cả đống xe tăng tèo trong rừng là thế
nhưng ngày nay giả sử có ct với tàu xe nó vào bằng đường cao tốc rồi nhanh lắm hà nội cách biên giới có hơn 100km thôi à, trực thăng vũ trang giống như xe tăng bay vậy , apache có phải UH 1 đâu mà dễ bắn bằng súng trường

----------


## terminaterx300

> AH-64 tập kích được miền núi chứ bác, nó hoạt động mọi địa hình, mọi thời tiết mà. Nhưng vai trò chính của nó là yểm trợ bộ binh cơ giới nhằm dọn đường cho các binh chủng tiến công mặt đất là chính. VN có Mi-24 cũng có thể tạm coi là tương tự vai trò.


nói chung tập kích dc thằng còi với kém thoai ....................... gặp thằng mập mập chú là tắt điện  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

Ảnh mới chụp, mẫu nhà em tự có  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## anhcos

Đua đòi theo các bác một tí.

Cái ghế tình yêu - chụp bằng điện thoại:

----------


## itanium7000

> Đua đòi theo các bác một tí.
> 
> Cái ghế tình yêu - chụp bằng điện thoại:


Nhân vật nằm trên ghế đâu rồi bác?

----------


## anhcos

> Nhân vật nằm trên ghế đâu rồi bác?


Đi hết rồi bác ơi, thằng bạn tinh quái nó nghĩ ra cái ghế độc nhất vô nhị này đây. Bác nào máu thửa một cái đê.

----------


## solero

Chuyển chủ đề tí  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Đi hết rồi bác ơi, thằng bạn tinh quái nó nghĩ ra cái ghế độc nhất vô nhị này đây. Bác nào máu thửa một cái đê.


chắc bạn bác trúng thầu cho hô teo rồi  :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

hâm hâm làm kiểu cho đỡ mốc máy

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, nhatson

----------


## tieulanong

> Ảnh mới chụp, mẫu nhà em tự có


bức này chất quá hehe

----------


## Luyến

> bức này chất quá hehe


chụp lens cổ mới ra đựoc mầu sắc như vậy đấy bác ah

----------


## Gamo

> Đua đòi theo các bác một tí.
> 
> Cái ghế tình yêu - chụp bằng điện thoại:


Dùng cái ghế này có bị giống CKD ko anh?

----------


## anhcos

> Dùng cái ghế này có bị giống CKD ko anh?


Mỗi người mỗi khác chứ Gamo, chú đừng bắt chước theo nhá... Nhưng cái ghế này tiện phải biết.

----------

